# Setting IP address of HP 2200 Laser Printer



## mohanty1942 (Feb 13, 2006)

The HP Laserjet 2200 Printer has Parallel, USB & RJ45 ethernet ports.

It prints from a machine via parallel & USB connection. 

It was already assigned an IP address (connected through only RJ-45 interface) and used till now as a network printer i.e. it was accsible from any machine in the network [by installing a the printer to a Standard TCP IP port & giving the printer's IP address].

Now our Network's IP address has been changed for which We require to change the ip address of the laser printer to use it as before. But inspite of using the driver CD supplied with the printer I am unable to make out how to change the IP address.

Please help.


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 13, 2006)

r u using JetDirect print server ?

Edit: if not, then this may help 

*h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=bpl10899


----------

